
NYC Public Library posts free books on Instagram - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/nyc-library-takes-novel-approach-posting-books-to-instagram-1534910461
======
bookofjoe
Starting today; get yours here:
[https://www.nypl.org/blog/2018/08/22/instanovels](https://www.nypl.org/blog/2018/08/22/instanovels)

